# Thin Client Umgebung mit MS Windows Srv 2003



## aquila (15. März 2008)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Thin-Clients?
Ich möchte gerne eine Netzwerkumgebung einrichten mit Thin-Clients und RDP. Es sollte ein Microsoft Windows Server 2003 eingesetzt werden und die Clients sollten sich mit RDP auf den Server verbinden. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung damit. 

Wisst Ihr wo es so eine Installationsanleitung gibt - Tutorials? Wie sieht es mit der Lizensierung aus. Wenn Microsoft Office auf dem Server installiert ist - muss das dann für jeden Client lizensiert sein? Gibt es da ein spezielles Paket bei dem Office oder geht das mit der Standardausführung von Office auch?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja ein bisschen weiterhelfen, wäre auf jeden Fall super...


----------



## aquila (17. März 2008)

Arbeitet niemand von euch mit sowas? Mir wäre wirklich sehr geholen wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt...


----------



## zeroize (17. März 2008)

Ich arbeite mit einer solchen Umgebung bzw. zusätzlich mit Citrix.
Also eines kann ich dir gleich sagen: Kostengünstig geht das eigentlich garnicht ;-).
Microsoft nimmt erstmal die normale Serverlizenz, dann die Userlizenzen und dann noch TS-Lizenzen, alles nicht gerade günstig.
Ansonsten ist eine solche Umgebung ziemlich schnell eingerichtet, Windows 2003 TS bietet gute Assistenten, sodass ein "Tutorial" eigentlich nicht nötig ist. Es kommt natürlich auch ein wenig auf die Anwendungen an, die du in der Sitzung laufen lassen willst. Und natürlich, ob du z.B. lokale Drucker in die Sitzung mappen willst, mit Gruppenrichtlinien die Menüstruktur, Druckerzuweisungen und Laufwerkszuweisungen zuweisen willst oder andere ziemliche komplizierte Dinge. Dafür gibt es dann endweder einzelne Anleitungen oder teuere Programme ;-).
Schreib mal, was du im Detail machen willst, dann kann man darüber reden.


----------



## aquila (20. März 2008)

Naja die Anwendungen sollten nicht das Problem sein. Leider Gottes verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz den technischen Hintergrund.
Ich glaube das, dass so funktioniert:

1) Client holt sich ein Image von den Server und booten das Image - im Prinzip besteht das Image aus einem kleinen BS mit einem RDP Client? (Wie erstelle ich so ein Image? Kommt das Image direkt vom TS-Server und wird das mit dem Assistenten erstellt)
2) z.B. dh. obwohl das Office nur 1 x installiert ist (Server) brauche ich für alle Client-Zugriffslizenzen für Office?
3) Gruppenrichtlinien funktionieren ganz normal?

Im Prinzip will ich eine einfache Gruppenrichtliniengesteuerte Umgebung mit Office und teilweise Lokalen- wie auch Netzwerkdruckern...


----------



## zeroize (24. März 2008)

Zu 1.: Das ist bei Linux Thinclients ohne Festplatten/Flash so - bei "klassischen" Thinclients ist ein kleines Flashdrive eingebaut von dem er ein Windows CE oder Linux bootet. Dort können dann Plugins installiert werden wie z.B. ein RDP-Client oder ein ICA-Client.

Zu 2.: Du musst dein Office pro User lizenzensieren und zusätzlich die Windowslizenzen für die Terminalserver.

Zu 3.: Gruppenrichtlinien ... ja, funktioniert ist aber ein Höllenaufwand. Es gibt extra Software zur "einfachen" (immer noch schwierig genug) Nutzung von Gruppenrichtlinien z.B. Desktop Authority/ScriptLogic. Wenn du aber der Uebergeek für Gruppenrichtlinien bist, dann kannst du damit so ziemlich alles machen, was du willst .


----------



## aquila (24. März 2008)

Achso das heißt ich kann das RDP "Plugin" installieren und sagen das er sich automatisch auf den Terminalserver verbindet wenn er fertig mit dem Bootvorgang ist?


----------



## zeroize (25. März 2008)

Das würde zum Beispiel gehen.
Es gibt noch andere schöne Sachen z.B. mit der neuen Windows Server 2008 oder einer Citrix-Umgebung kann man auch einzelne Programme "publishen" - also kann man auf dem TC arbeiten wie mit einem normalen Windows - die Programme werden "seamless" angezeigt, dass heißt, sie sehen wie normale Fenster aus. Oder du bastelst dir halt mehrere Anwendungen die du publishst, z.B. eine für die Abrechnungssoftware (da ist in der Startleiste dann nur die Abrechnungssoftware, der Taschenrechner) und eine für Internet (Links nur für Email und Internet). Natürlich kannst du das auch auf verschiedenen Rechnern machen, sodass der Internetserver immer die neuesten Updates hat, der für die Abrechnungssoftware aber nur den Stand den die Software braucht.
Also, viele Möglichkeiten.


----------

